# Работники культурно-досуговых учреждений > Клубная беседка >  Предложения по обновлению раздела

## Mazaykina

Дорогие форумчане.
Вот и вы уже созрели на свой укромный уголок. Хотя я редко захожу в ваш раздел, но вижу, насколько вы выросли по сравнению с тем временем, когда Влад Арнав открыл первую тему. 
Поэтому, высказывайте свои предложения по подразделам.

----------


## Алла и Александр

*Mazaykina*,
 Марина! Может быть наш раздел сделать самостоятельным форумом? А то мы как будто в гостях - в Детском разделе ютимся.
Очень часто у пользователей нашего раздела возникают проблемы по загрузки фотографий. Я создала тему "Как загрузить фото на форум" Нельзя ли ее закрепить в самом верху? Всем было бы удобно. 
Марина. И насчет модераторов нужно подумать. Я прекрасно понимаю, что Марье-Марине не до нас и она тут практически не бывает. И хотя у нас, слава Богу, все мирно и дружно, нет проблем и скандалов, все же темы требуют редактирования и чистки.
Спасибо, что откликнулись на наш призыв.

----------


## Mazaykina

> Поэтому, высказывайте свои предложения по подразделам.





> Может быть наш раздел сделать самостоятельным форумом?


Форум у нас один, а разделы могут быть разные. Я как раз и написала о том, что вы созрели на самостоятельный раздел и напишите мне, какие подразделы вам нужны. На счет модератора мы тоже подумаем.

*Добавлено через 31 минуту*
Сделано. Только название раздела мне не очень нравится, может Клубные работники лучше?... предложите свои варианты.

----------


## Tasha1979

*Mazaykina*,
Подразделы можно сделать :
- Сценарии
- Документы
- Оформление 
- Общение

----------


## rj95iko64

> название раздела мне не очень нравится, может Клубные работники лучше?... предложите свои варианты.


Марина, а, может: "Работники культурно-досуговых учреждений"?
А с разделами, которые предложила Наташа, я согласен, учитывая то, что форум-то для нас не закрыт - а там все остальные разделы уже есть...

Спасибо за раздел - теперь мы, вроде как самостоятельность приобрели!:smile: :Ok:

----------


## Натник

> Работники культурно-досуговых учреждений


 :Ok:  :Ok: :ok


> Общение


Ну или творческая комната.... :Aga:

----------


## Зарница

> Марина, а, может: "Работники культурно-досуговых учреждений"?
> А с разделами, которые предложила Наташа, я согласен, учитывая то, что форум-то для нас не закрыт - а там все остальные разделы уже есть...
> 
> Спасибо за раздел - теперь мы, вроде как самостоятельность приобрели!:smile:


Полностью СОГЛАССНА И ПОДДЕРЖИВАЮ!!!

Ура! Теперь мы как взрослые:biggrin::tongue:

----------


## Цинториончик

> Марина, а, может: "Работники культурно-досуговых учреждений"?
> А с разделами, которые предложила Наташа, я согласен, учитывая то, что форум-то для нас не закрыт - а там все остальные разделы уже есть...
> 
> Спасибо за раздел - теперь мы, вроде как самостоятельность приобрели!


Ребят я с вами совершенно солидарна!!! Хотя я совсем ещё новичок, но решила высказать своё мнение!!!

----------


## Натали_я

Работники культурно-досуговых учреждений

И мне нравится:smile: :Ok: :smile:

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*



> И хотя у нас, слава Богу, все мирно и дружно, нет проблем и скандалов, все же темы требуют редактирования и чистки.
> Спасибо, что откликнулись на наш призыв.


Да, много лишнего и схожих  :Aga: тем

----------


## Гульнур

Я тоже поддерживаю название "Работники культурно-досуговых учреждений". :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok: 
Очень нужный раздел!!!

----------


## Суперстар

А я предлагаю еще подраздел "Читальный зал" - где могут общаться библиотекари да и просто люди, любящие и знающие литературу.По-моему, такого подраздела на форуме нет.

----------


## Рамоновна

> "Работники культурно-досуговых учреждений"


 :Ok: 

Мои предложения по темам:

*Кабинет культработников*/наша беседка/
*Сценарии*
*Автономные учреждения культуры*/оставила бы в связи с вынужденной для многих актуальностью, или - в "Документы"/
*Оформительский практикум*/где мы будем выставлять не только оформление сцены, но и буклеты, программки, презентации/
*Фотографии наших мероприятий*/есть чему поучиться!/
*ДПИ или ДПТ* /тема малорабочая, и, считаю, незаслуженно; ведь столько умельцев работает у нас в культуре!/
*Документы*/туда же- и планирование, и кадровые вопросы/

----------


## Алла и Александр

*Суперстар*,
 Мне кажется, что для библиотекарей нужно выделить раздел. У вас ведь тоже куча разных проблем. Я уж не говорю про ваше планирование. Наш библиотекарь сидит за планами и отчетами сутками. Убиться можно - план на 40 страниц. :frown: И отчет не  меньше.Кроме своего - ей еще нужно делать сводный по МУК. Как ни зайду - она за компом. Сводит, считает.. С читателями работать некогда. Ужас один

----------


## Суперстар

*Алла и Александр*,

Спасибо за понимание. Но, увы, библиотекарей здесь практически нет:frown:

*Добавлено через 6 минут*
А в читальном зале форумчане делились бы впечатлениями от прочитанных книг, ссылками на сайты с аудиокнигами. Да много чего можно придумать, а дальше и библиотекари подтянутся:biggrin:

----------


## Алла и Александр

*Суперстар*,
 Танюш, мне кажется, что они здесь есть. Просто для них нет специальной темы .Вам просто негде общаться. Поэтому вы обитаете в разных темах. А ведь у вас тоже мероприятия проходят. И у них своя специфика. Мы часто помогаем друг другу в проведении мероприятий.

----------


## Суперстар

> Танюш, мне кажется, что они здесь есть.


*Алла и Александр*,
 Это было бы прекрасно! Ждем-с-с-с библиотекарей  :flower:

----------


## Алла и Александр

А может быть нужно к нашим разделам еще добавить что-то типа "Прошу помощи"?

----------


## Mazaykina

> Мои предложения по темам:


Ириша, мне понравилось.  :Ok:

----------


## Рамоновна

Еще:

*Фестивали, смотры, конкурсы*/ЮИД, конкурсы красоты и прочее...+ можно делиться положениями о своих фестивалях/

----------


## Рамоновна

А еще- раздел, где мы могли бы делиться фонограммами для танцев и песен. Может, *Музыкальная шкатулка?*

----------


## Бяшшшка

Можно ещё по регионам разбить, а то ведь разница есть....И в документах и в финансах и вообще...что одному хорошо...то другому...не очень

----------


## Натали_я

> А еще- раздел, где мы могли бы делиться фонограммами для танцев и песен. Может, Музыкальная шкатулка?


Да, такой раздел нужен :Aga:

----------


## Цинториончик

:Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok: Ой ребята я в выходные не заходила, а сегодня смотрю сколько много уже идей!!! Какие вы умнички!!! Спасибочки всем!!! Мне все идеи очень понравились!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Mazaykina

Некоторые изменения уже сделаны. Дальше посмотрим по развитию раздела. 
Располагайтесь, дорогие!

----------


## rj95iko64

> Располагайтесь, дорогие!


Марина, спасибоза заботу!
Раздел получился очень аккуратным и уютным - женская рука поработала!.. :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok:

----------


## Зарница

Я думаю что тему:выставки, декоративно-прикладное творчество можно перекинуть в оформительский практикум. Хоть это и не одно и тоже, но тем не менее оформление выставки - дело тоже не из легких. Да и любая прикладная вещь - это в какой то степени оформление.

----------


## Mazaykina

Разрешите представить нового модератора раздела- Ирина *Рамоновна*,
Пока у нее нет технического опыта в модерировании, но мы все когда-то начинали и все учились. Ну а поможет ей в этом наша Наташа Макната, очень опытный модератор из раздела ведущих, по совместительству с модерированием- еще и директор ДК. :wink::biggrin:

----------


## rj95iko64

*Рамоновна*,
Ирина, поздравляю! :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok:

----------


## Irenka-da

> Кабинет культработников/наша беседка/
> Сценарии
> Автономные учреждения культуры/оставила бы в связи с вынужденной для многих актуальностью, или - в "Документы"/
> Оформительский практикум/где мы будем выставлять не только оформление сцены, но и буклеты, программки, презентации/
> Фотографии наших мероприятий/есть чему поучиться!/
> ДПИ или ДПТ /тема малорабочая, и, считаю, незаслуженно; ведь столько умельцев работает у нас в культуре!/
> Документы/туда же- и планирование, и кадровые вопросы/


На мой взгляд точно продуманные темы, поддерживаю этот вариант. Со временем думаю значительно расширится тема "Сценарии", главное хотелось бы чтобы в этой теме отражались не только сами произведения, но и отчеты-впечатления  и отзывы форумчан. Многие из нас варятся "в собственном соку" по многу лет, и острота взгляда притупляется, поэтому хочется знать истинное положение дел в том, что творим. А то может я и "лучшая" здесь, а на поверку... 
УДАЧИ!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## maknata

По поводу музыкального раздела - фонограммы песен можно и у музыкантов взять, для танцев - у хореографов, а вот для оформления мероприятий - тут да, надо бы. Причём для разных праздников отдельные темы. К примеру, озвучка Дня Победы и Нового года в корне отличаются. Поэтому предлагаю музыкальный раздел для культработников разбить пока что на такие темы "Новый год", "9мая", "23 февраля", 
"8 марта", "конкурсно-развлекательные мероприятия", а дальше оно покажет, что ещё надо добавлять.:wink:

----------


## Mazaykina

> По поводу музыкального раздела


Сейчас сделаю раздел, единственное- он будет не для всех открыт, также как и у ведущих. Какой еще?

----------


## maknata

Я так думаю, что культработникам нелишне была бы и "нотная методичка". Вот, к примеру у меня есть народный хор - а нот и партитур хороших найти с народными песнями - весьма проблематично. То же самое с ансамблем бандуристов, я с трудом в РДК выпросила методички с нотами для бандур - отсканировала. У кого то проблема с нотами для ансамбля народных инструментов, струнных ансамблей, духовых. Почему бы не поделиться?
Ну а "скорую помощь", по принципу доски объявлений можно и в беседке открыть (что в принципе я сейчас и сделаю:wink:)

----------


## maknata

Мариш, в разделе сценариев я бы добавила ещё несколько подразделов : фолькльорно-народные (масленица, Ивана Купала, Колядки и проч.); конкурсно-развлекательные (всевозможные конкурсы красоты, А ну-ка девушки- мальчики-бабушки-дедушки и прочие); юбилейные (юбилеи ДК, школ, организаций); обществено-пропагандические ( против СПИДа, толерантность и т.д.); спортивные и военно-патриотические ( ЮИД, зарница, весёлые старты и т.д и т.п)

----------


## maknata

Млин, чё всё сразу не вспомнить - надо бы ещё и раздельчик "Активизации зала"
Это могут быть всевозможные викторины, загадки, игры с залом и прочее что помогает активировать зрителей - порой такие вещи ой как надо, а они существенно отличаются от игр и конкурсов, которые проводят ведущие на банкетах.

----------


## Рамоновна

> Я так думаю, что культработникам нелишне была бы и "нотная методичка". Вот, к примеру у меня есть народный хор - а нот и партитур хороших найти с народными песнями - весьма проблематично. То же самое с ансамблем бандуристов, я с трудом в РДК выпросила методички с нотами для бандур - отсканировала. У кого то проблема с нотами для ансамбля народных инструментов, струнных ансамблей, духовых. Почему бы не поделиться?
> Ну а "скорую помощь", по принципу доски объявлений можно и в беседке открыть (что в принципе я сейчас и сделаю)





> Мариш, в разделе сценариев я бы добавила ещё несколько подразделов : фолькльорно-народные (масленица, Ивана Купала, Колядки и проч.); конкурсно-развлекательные (всевозможные конкурсы красоты, А ну-ка девушки- мальчики-бабушки-дедушки и прочие); юбилейные (юбилеи ДК, школ, организаций); обществено-пропагандические ( против СПИДа, толерантность и т.д.); спортивные и военно-патриотические ( ЮИД, зарница, весёлые старты и т.д и т.п)
> 				__________________





> надо бы ещё и раздельчик "Активизации зала"


Нотную методичку можно разместить в *МУЗЫКАЛЬНОЙ ШКАТУЛКЕ*
Фольклорно-народные можно назвать *ПРАЗДНИКИ НАРОДНОГО И ПРАВОСЛАВНОГО КАЛЕНДАРЯ*/ они у нас уже давно слились в народе/
Конкурсно-развлекательное и викторины можно объединить в *КОНКУРСЫ И ВИКТОРИНЫ*
Общественно-пропагандистские назвала бы *СОЦИАЛЬНО ЗНАЧИМЫМИ МЕРОПРИЯТИЯМИ*
*ЮБИЛЕИ*- очень нужны
*ВОЕННО-СПОРТИВНЫЕ-* тоже.
А еще- можно добавить раздел *ШКОЛЬНЫХ МЕРОПРИЯТИЙ*

----------


## maknata

> Конкурсно-развлекательное и викторины можно объединить в КОНКУРСЫ И ВИКТОРИНЫ


Ну тут вряд ли стоит объединять, так как конкурсы и викторины для активизации зала ничего общего не имеют с конкурсно развлекательной программой к примеру "Тёщины блины". А вот школьные мероприятия я бы не стала добавлять, это уже есть в разделе ведущих, есть у музруков. Разве что "мероприятия для детей и юношества" но они могут прекрасно ужиться отдельными темами в профильных разделах, единственное, чтобы в названии темы звучало, что это для детей.

----------


## Натник

> А вот школьные мероприятия я бы не стала добавлять, это уже есть в разделе ведущих, есть у музруков. Разве что "мероприятия для детей и юношества"


 :Ok:

----------


## Яшевна

Я полностью поддерживаю всё, особенно раздел оформительский практикум.Если сценариев очень много везде, то различных объявлений,буклетов,пригласительных нет.Я много оформляю альбомов, папок, стендов, хотелось бы посмотреть как это делают другие и всегда готова поделиться своим.

----------


## Mazaykina

Праздники закончились и пошла работа по обновлению раздела. Девочки- модераторы- дерзайте.:wink: :Ok: 

*Добавлено через 6 минут*
Я бы и Оформительский практикум на подразделы разбила. Какие предложения?

----------


## Рамоновна

*Mazaykina*,
 :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Цинториончик

Я по поводу Музыкальной шкатулки, так как ещё не очень опытная боюсь ляпнуть что-то не то, так что не обессудьте, может там тоже стоит сделать темку скорая помощь, или в беседке писать? Просто сегодня столкнулась сама с этим, нужна очень музычка с "Пусть говорят" и не знаю где поискать и где попросить о помощи!!!

----------


## гунька

*Цинториончик*,
Вот здесь есть "Пусть говорят"- тема Музыкальные заставки, стр.2, пост №22.

----------


## Irenka-da

Поскольку настроение хуже некуда (не удалось поехать на сибирскую тамадею, хотя она будет проходить в часе езды от меня  :Tu: ) поэтому настроение себе поднимаю сидя на форуме, и предлагаю следующее: (возможно что то такое есть и я просто не нашла, зато читала во многих разделах)объявить  КОНКУРС ЛЯПОВ, ОГОВОРОК и КУРЬЕЗНЫХ случаев из жизни и работы ведущих "Веселая семейка Адамс" (типа омского конкурса "И смех и грех") 

Голосование через "спасибо", итоги -каждый месяц или каждые 10 - 20 страниц. В общем как то так.

Ну не все же о работе, проблемах и т. д. и т. п.

СМЕЙТЕСЬ ГОСПОДА!:biggrin: :Aga:  :Ok:

----------


## Рамоновна

> нужна очень музычка с "Пусть говорят" и не знаю где поискать и где попросить о помощи!!!


В СКОРОЙ ПОМОЩИ можно выставлять любые просьбы, а потом через некоторое время я их раскидаю по темам, как сделала с БЕСЕДКОЙ.

----------


## Наташкин

*Рамоновна*, не могу найти темки,  Отчеты о проведенных мероприятиях у культработников. 
Хотелось бы почитать и самой отчитаться, я думаю будет полезно для многих.
 Вот мой небольшой отчет о Митинге посвященном празднованию Дня Победы. Продолжительность митинга 47 минут. 
Начну по порядку:
1. До начала митинга увидев детей-массовку, была в шоке, от внешнего вида :No2:  Дети должны были прийти в цветных  однотонных  футболках, они и пришли в цветных, но в каких... ужас. Хорошо, что у нас есть много однотонных футболок... переодели. Ответственный за детский блок была начинающий методист...Я понадеялась и не проконтролировала... Вот и получила, удар в спину...*Для себя еще раз уяснила, все до мелочей, проверь, и всех проконтролируй*. Это был самый отрицательный момент в подготовке. В итоге массовка выглядела хорошо и с финальным номером справились.
2. Выступающих и поздравляющих было 5 человек, говорили долго. С этой категорией работает администрация, мы постоянно пытаемся убеждать, что нужно говорить коротко и ясно, понимают, но не все.
3. Лит. муз. композиция, прошла отлично, даже у меня бежали мурашки по коже.
4. На протяжении митинга звучало 4 песни, это тоже много. Я думаю, достаточно 3 композиции. 
В итоге; Несмотря на все минусы, общее впечатление и удовлетворение от работы есть, с поставленной задачей справились, Начальник ОК поблагодарил и сказал, что все достойно, отлично.

----------


## Зоя Капорина

Можно ли сделать " Медодический кабинет" дома культуры-  где вылаживать фото метод. кабинетов, планы семинаров(лекции), разный материал по методической работе, буклеты , рекомендации по работе.

----------

